# 5ft tank journal - pic heavy



## JKS (Aug 10, 2013)

Hi everyone,
Long time lurker, first time poster.

Introduction to me, I am a 28 year old Aussie girl who has kept fish most of my life. Starting out with of course the poor goldfish in the too small tank. The last set up was a 6ft with discus.

I got out of the hobby for 2 years, but once that bug has bitten you can’t get away from it. 

For my birthday dear old dad brought me a 5ft tank with sump. Thanks dad!!

The scariest bit was I had to drive the tank from the shop to mine which was over 6 hours away, every little bump made my heart JUMP!

I must admit I did get the inspiration for this tank from one of the amazing ones on here 

Tank and stuff spec's
5ft tank 
sump filtration
washed riversand substrate
3 T8 tube lighting - Currently being upgraded to LED's
co2 will be added soon
root tabs and liquid ferts

Fish
Fingers crossed Discus and possibly a school of rummy nose tetras?

Plants
Needle leaf java fern
lilaeopsis
I have also brought 2 swords but they are just too big so may have to swap them out for a crypt?

This will be the first time I actually try and make a tank look good, so wish me luck!!! 

Some pics.. of course, everyone loves pics

Sump it's actually 2 plastic tubs joined together





Tank and stand


Goldvine






I very slowly filled the tank, the water was almost perfect, but of course stupid me forgot to point the outlet in a different direction



A few days later nice and clear



The pots of lilaeopsis were meant to turn up early this week, but the lfs here is useless at the best of times so if I am lucky maybe next week it will be a bit more green.

Sorry if I have rambled a bit, but thanks for taking the time to read the start to my journey


----------



## sadchevy (Jun 15, 2013)

Welcome to the forum. Nice looking tank and stand. Your scape should look nice with the wood and those swords don't look to be to big. I would place them in the back corner behind the wood. Then let your scape flow out to the left with some medium sized crypts and shorter ground cover. 
Have look here for inspiration http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=399249 and feel free to join.


----------



## JKS (Aug 10, 2013)

Thanks for the welcome  and the compliment 

The swords width span is close to 45cm so they are quite large, I haven't planted them as yet as I was waiting on some root tabs and I also want to add some more sand in that area. 

I don't think I qualify for the thread, mines only 5ft hahaha. I did have a quick look at that thread tonight, going back to have a bit more of a look though.


----------



## sadchevy (Jun 15, 2013)

:thumbsup:Anything over 100g is welcome to join. The name is still in limbo as more 5ft tall tanks show up:thumbsup:
You could send those swords my way LOL


----------



## JKS (Aug 10, 2013)

Well when I get all the plants I will definitely join in :thumbsup:

If were in the same country I may have considered it lol.... Your a long way from my house :hihi::hihi:


----------



## JKS (Aug 10, 2013)

I forgot to put in some pics of the LED build


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jul 18, 2003)

Wow, you're one lucky girl, that's a great looking setup! I'm particularly interested in your sump and lighting. Could you take some close up shots of the filter in action? 

I agree with sadchevy, those swords aren't too big (for now). Getting those babies planted and sucking up nutrients would be a good thing. Swapping them out later's always an option, neh? Besides, big swords are worth more in trade.  

Are you going to fertilize solely through root tabs? What about CO2, how're you going to add that? 

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## flowerfishs (May 6, 2009)

Nice tank and led build.

What kind of wood is that? where do you get it?


----------



## newportjon (Mar 22, 2011)

Amazing tank. I am jealous.

:icon_eek:


----------



## JKS (Aug 10, 2013)

Phil Edwards said:


> Wow, you're one lucky girl, that's a great looking setup! I'm particularly interested in your sump and lighting. Could you take some close up shots of the filter in action?
> 
> I agree with sadchevy, those swords aren't too big (for now). Getting those babies planted and sucking up nutrients would be a good thing. Swapping them out later's always an option, neh? Besides, big swords are worth more in trade.
> 
> ...


Hi Phil,

thanks for the kind words roud:

I Will take some pics for you today for the sump, I do need to get more media for it, mainly filter pads. 

Ok you have made me cave haha, I will plant the swords today and post some updated pics.

I will be adding co2 in the near future, I will have it plumbed into the return line from the sump, I will no doubt have to run it at a higher bubble per second as I will loose some from the sump. I am also dosing liquid ferts. 



> Nice tank and led build.
> 
> What kind of wood is that? where do you get it?


Thanks  It's gold vine, I brought it at a lfs in Melbourne, 600klms away from me. Currently it is being held down by a rock, I am hoping I can remove the rock today.



> Amazing tank. I am jealous.
> 
> :icon_eek:


Thank you :icon_mrgrroud:


----------



## JKS (Aug 10, 2013)

Here are some pics of the sump as requested








I also added more sand this morning, and the clay root tabs. I have planted one of the swords. Do you guys think I should add the other one if front or should I plant something else there?


----------



## JKS (Aug 10, 2013)

a bit better front on pic


----------



## sadchevy (Jun 15, 2013)

Looking good JKS. I'd move the left side java fern more to the front left of the wood,maybe stuck down between the roots. Plant the other sword where the java was. Then maybe a mix of Bacopa and Ludwigia Repens along the back. In the foreground area I'd go with a mix of crypt parva and E. Tellinus. I love big tanks, it's nice to see how these tall tanks come together.


----------



## JKS (Aug 10, 2013)

Hi Sadchevy 

Sorry for the late reply, I will take all you have said into consideration. The carpet plant will be lilaeposis. Fingers crossed it will turn up this week from my lfs, if it's not here by Friday I will be cancelling my order and buying online again. If you look close on the right hand side, I have started planting the 1 pot she had in stock at the time


----------



## JKS (Aug 10, 2013)

Well the carpet it planted    I need 1 to 2 more pots and the carpet will be done


----------



## JKS (Aug 10, 2013)




----------



## JKS (Aug 10, 2013)

Bit of an update...
Well tonight I have ordered my co2 reg and a cheepy bubble counter and a test kit. They LED's are pretty much right to go into the hood, I just have to convince my father to bring them down instead of meeting half way, I really want him to see them in action and in person. 


The carpet is also beginning to throw out runners which is fantastic!!  



And I have a "sid" the slippery snail, I have tried to squash the sucker 5 times but keep knocking him off the wall instead, if you look closely you can see him in the above pic. 

I also noticed on the lilaeopsis that there seems to be a small cluster of what seems to be flower like "things". Does anyone know what they are?



I am still struggling in regards with how to get the co2 in to the tank, looks like I am going to have to DIY it again as the hoses are to big for an inline diffuser. I really didn't want to do DIY, but it seems I have no choice. It looks easy enough it just a few things boggle me


----------



## JKS (Aug 10, 2013)

For those who may be reading......

Well the lights may be arriving this weekend but with out my dad  just my stinky brother  The underside where the led's actually are it look's like a wonky Christmas tree as dad went nuts with these little heat sinks. But we can get it to comfortably run at around 30-35 degrees with the help of fans on a thermostat. Most LED's run at around 50 degrees so I think we have done pretty well in the cooling side of things, it will be interesting on a 45 degree day though lol Poor little fans will be running 24/7. I'm not too worried about looks as your not going to see it once it's inside the hood.

My test kit turned up today PH is currently sitting at about 7.2-7.4 a bit high for what I would like, ammonia is at 0.25 Nitrate and Nitrite ??? I can't remember haha I knew I should have written them down pretty sure they were both 0, I'm not sure if the tank has cycled yet as I didn't have any previous readings to compare it to, either way it will be a few more weeks before fish are introduced. 

I am also in the process of working out the best way to get the co2 into the tank, I am 99% sure I will be going DIY reactor that way I get 100% dissolution rates. I would just buy one of fleabay but there is nothing to fit my pipe size seeing as it is so big. The other big concern is I don't actually have a lot of room in the cabinet as it's all taken up by the sump. Dad and I had a 2 hour convo about it and numerous other things tonight. 

Can you run a reactor horizontally? or is that just a bad idea?


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

'I also noticed on the lilaeopsis that there seems to be a small cluster of what seems to be flower like "things". Does anyone know what they are?'

They are flowers.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

That is a nice tank. What kind is it? I noticed a small screen in the hood, does that have the tamp readout on it? Does it control anything as far as pumps or lighting? The LED rig looks awesome too. Keep it up.:smile:


----------



## andyl9063 (Oct 22, 2010)

can you provide more details on your sump, i'm interested.


----------



## JKS (Aug 10, 2013)

BruceF

Thanks for the confirmation 




> cableguy69846 That is a nice tank. What kind is it? I noticed a small screen in the hood, does that have the tamp readout on it? Does it control anything as far as pumps or lighting? The LED rig looks awesome too. Keep it up.


Thanks i quite like the look of it too. It's a Chinese brand. Chingsomething I can't remember.
The little blue screen displays only the temp and time and date. But it looks cool!! 



> andyl9063 can you provide more details on your sump, i'm interested.


What would you like to know?


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

JKS said:


> Thanks i quite like the look of it too. It's a Chinese brand. Chingsomething I can't remember.
> The little blue screen displays only the temp and time and date. But it looks cool!!


It does look cool. Too bad it is not a controller of some sort. That would be way cooler.


----------



## andyl9063 (Oct 22, 2010)

JKS said:


> BruceF
> 
> Thanks for the confirmation
> 
> ...


what size sump? How did you separate media? what else is in there?


----------



## Sajacobs (Aug 24, 2012)

Sweet 
You are so lucky.


----------



## JKS (Aug 10, 2013)

Cable guy it does suck that is doesn't really control anything but oh well lol



> what size sump? How did you separate media? what else is in there?


The sump would be about 4ft long and about 400mm high, it came with baffles already in it. The first chamber is foam filter pads/wool the second chamber is bio balls, the third is ceramic noodles the fourth contains the return pump, 2 300W heaters and a UV light. 



> Sajacobs Sweet
> You are so lucky.


Thanks  I'm loving it so far!!


----------



## JKS (Aug 10, 2013)

Does any one know if I can run a DIY reactor horizontally instead of vertically?


----------



## JKS (Aug 10, 2013)

Well my brother made the 6 hour trip home and has brought my lights with him roud:roud:

I will be putting them in today, so watch this space for some new pic's soon


----------



## JKS (Aug 10, 2013)

*LED's are in*

Well the lights are in with out to many hassles. It looks pretty good  

In Da HOOD!!!!!!


I will grab a better full tank shot once it get's dark, there is way to much natural light in this pic.

I will need to fiddle around a bit with the intensity of the red and blues. In certain spots it looks a bit like a disco because of them, I currently have them all running at 90%. 
I have managed to get the sunrise/sunset controller working, I am excited to see it happen tonight.


----------



## JKS (Aug 10, 2013)

I have turned down the lighting to 70%


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

:icon_eek::eek5::drool: I. WANT. LED. LIGHTS.

That looks amazing.


----------



## JKS (Aug 10, 2013)

:red_mouth:red_mouth:red_mouth 

Thanks cableguy!!! I love it!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

JKS said:


> :red_mouth:red_mouth:red_mouth
> 
> Thanks cableguy!!! I love it!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


So, last night when I was reading your thread, I almost asked why you had to wait for it to get dark to take pics with the lights on. Then I looked at where you are from. Mind you, it was 3:00AM here......:icon_roll


----------



## JKS (Aug 10, 2013)

hahaha

The main reason was 1 was day light and 2 the room it is in it really lit well with natural light as well and when I take a pic of the tank in the day time the reflection is really bad.

My co2 reg is on it's way to me, it should arrive here within the next week or two. I just don't know what size tubing to get some people say 3mm ID and 5mmOD others say 4mmID/6mmOD. 
Does anyone have an answer they would like to contribute to my confusion????


----------



## JKS (Aug 10, 2013)

*Sunset *

My sunset... well the last half, sorry for the blurry pics


----------



## tripleDot (Jul 5, 2013)

Hi JKS, you may not know it but I'm also your brother. Tomorrow's my birthday, please tell dad I want the same birthday gift he gave you. Hehehe... jk. But I love your aquascape! ...and all those stuff too.


----------



## JKS (Aug 10, 2013)

tripleDot said:


> Hi JKS, you may not know it but I'm also your brother. Tomorrow's my birthday, please tell dad I want the same birthday gift he gave you. Hehehe... jk. But I love your aquascape! ...and all those stuff too.


I knew I had to have another brother out there somewhere hahahahaha
Nice try lol :hihi::hihi::hihi:

Thanks for the encouragement :thumbsup:


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Ok, the sunset setting on the LED's is awesome.


----------



## JKS (Aug 10, 2013)

Hey cableguy! That exactly what I think as well!!!!! 

I have been thinking about what other plants to add.... Do you guys think it would look funny if I planted alternanthera reineckii 'mini' as I have marked in the below pic in purple? The branch of the gold vine would separate the lileaopsis and the reinekkii.

Here is another view of where I would like to plant it

Or has anyone got another suggestion for that area??


----------



## JKS (Aug 10, 2013)

Well today I got another 7 pots of lileaopsis and have planted it all out. I have also cut off all the baby amazon swords and have put them in little plastic cups so when I have to remove them I don't have to deal with a messy tank.
The LFS said she might take them, she doesn't really know a lot about plants. Hang on rephrase that.... she know's nothing about plants! 
I ended up planting the big sword, but I am really not happy with it and want to get rid of it too. 
There is a spot behind the lawn that I would like to plant some alternanthera reineckii "mini", I just need to find some.

Here is a quick pic. I will try and get some better ones tonight when I don't have reflections


----------



## sadchevy (Jun 15, 2013)

Hey JKS the tank is looking great. I mentioned before about where that sword can go.....LOL. Keep up the good work, it's gonna be awesome filled in.


----------



## JKS (Aug 10, 2013)

sadchevy said:


> Hey JKS the tank is looking great. I mentioned before about where that sword can go.....LOL. Keep up the good work, it's gonna be awesome filled in.


Thanks sadchevy :smile:

I honestly didn't think I could fit in another 7 pots but I did, hopefully it won't tank to long to fill in.

Trust me if we lived in the same country you could have both!!!! I am really not liking them but I don't know what to put behind the wood. I really really really don't want to do stem plants it's just to much hassle.

I am STILL waiting for my reg for the co2 to turn up!!!  I wish it would just hurry up and get here!! But then again I haven't finished building the reactor yet, so it's not really a bad thing


----------



## JKS (Aug 10, 2013)

I forgot to post some more pics the other day when I was playing around with the lights. This time is red is more enhanced, than the blue.


----------



## biznitch (Aug 26, 2013)

[/QUOTE]


Your dad bought you a Cade tank and built you the led lights........WOW father of the year right there. 

You have made a great start to the tank. Can't wait to see how it turns out.


----------



## JKS (Aug 10, 2013)

Biznitch yes I did get spoilt for my birthday!!! :icon_smil:icon_smil:icon_smil

Tank is definitely not a cade though, it's a "minjiang" I think that's how it's spelt. I couldn't find a tank over 4ft long locally so I had to drive 5-6hours and I ended up coming home with this :icon_smil You never truly realise how bad the roads are until you have a 5ft glass box on the back of a ute!! Most nervous trip EVER!!!! but we made it :tongue:

Dad is also currently working on a DIY co2 reactor for me :smile: My dad is seriously the BEST!!!


----------



## biznitch (Aug 26, 2013)

CO2 reactor too-LEGEND.
I know what you mean about the bad roads thing. About a month ago I bought an Iwagumi style tank with shrimps(50cm) form Chadstone area and drove it back to Knox with 10cms of water in it VERY carefully. Every splish and splash I heard was giving me mini heart attacks.


----------



## JKS (Aug 10, 2013)

Yeah he is a legend!!!!

Google maps, start Bentleigh vic to Griffith NSW that was my trip! Its half way to Sydney!! 
I didn't even realise you were an Aussie lol

I got the tank at Mentone Aquarium, I found them very helpful :icon_smil


----------



## JKS (Aug 10, 2013)

Not sure if any one is reading but here are a few more pics. Far from the greatest, I couldn't get the colours right!! The LED's are just to damn bright even at 70%! 





My co2 reg also turned up today :cheer::cheer:

Dad said the clear acrylic for the DIY reactor also turned up today, so I will have that built soon... I want it going now of course, impatient little me!! I am waiting on the tubing and a few other bit's and pieces from HK so I will have to wait just a little bit longer 
I will also be getting some rummy nose and lemon tetra's this week, if the lfs calls me before she makes her order.


----------



## Charrr89 (May 15, 2013)

Wow that's pretty..


----------



## JKS (Aug 10, 2013)

Charrr89 said:


> Wow that's pretty..


Thanks Charrr89 :smile:


----------



## JKS (Aug 10, 2013)

I have just spoken to the LFS I am getting 15 lemon tetra's delivered tomorrow for a pretty good price too so I am very very happy.

The boss at work is also putting an AU plug on the reg for me tomorrow


----------



## frenchie1001 (Jun 23, 2013)

looks great!


----------



## JKS (Aug 10, 2013)

Thanks Frenchie

Work in progress!!! I just wish there was more progression!!! haha


----------



## JKS (Aug 10, 2013)

Lemon tetra's added


These guys move too quick!!!

Different angle


----------



## tara555 (Sep 15, 2011)

Jealousy is an awful, awful thing... but I am experiencing it in waves. Your set up is sick and everything looks good.


----------



## JKS (Aug 10, 2013)

Thanks Tara :flick::flick::smile:

That really made my day :smile:


----------



## juumou (Sep 4, 2013)

Wow, everything is amazing and impressive! Your dad is so good to you


----------



## starfire12 (Aug 13, 2009)

Would your dad be willing to adopt me ha-ha. Just kidding you are so lucky. Nice tank by the way.


----------



## JKS (Aug 10, 2013)

starfire12 said:


> Would your dad be willing to adopt me ha-ha. Just kidding you are so lucky. Nice tank by the way.


Hahaha yes I am very lucky!!!

Thanks for the compliment :thumbsup:


----------



## trailsnale (Dec 2, 2009)

'captain obvious'..... crystal clear tank!!!! great job.

thanks,


----------



## JKS (Aug 10, 2013)

Thanks trailsnale :icon_bigg

The co2 reactor that my dad has built me is complete!! 
I should have it by the end of the week, so I can get it up and running this weekend.


I think he has done a fantastic job, once again!!! Thanks Dad!!


----------



## le0p (Mar 28, 2012)

I love the stand and tank design, did you buy it like that or add the borders, etc...?


----------



## JKS (Aug 10, 2013)

Thanks it came like that, it's a minjiang aquarium. Like one of those all in one tanks it came with lights and the sump filter


----------



## JKS (Aug 10, 2013)

Well today I set about to go and get the co2 bottle and to get it all up and running... Sadly BOC isn't open on weekends at all  So I came home and set up the co2 reactor any way as I knew that it would take me a fair while. After a few choice words as I wasn't strong enough and didn't have the correct tools to tighten the last of the pipes, a quick call to mum and problem solved.  No more leaks = happy rach    I will pick up the tank on Monday once I have finished work. 

Here is a pic of it all up and running  I do need to twist it around a bit more so it sits nicer



I also planted the alternanthera reineckii "mini"





A couple more shots of the tank the other night



Close up of a lemon tetra






I am really not happy with the swords and I am going to plant something else there


----------



## j03yYunG (Mar 26, 2013)

its lookimg really nice so far.


----------



## JKS (Aug 10, 2013)

Thanks j03yYunG 

I have a minor leak in the top of the reactor, hopefully a bit of a tighten and it will stop. I will pull it off though and put on some more plumbers tape.


----------



## JKS (Aug 10, 2013)

This afternoon I managed to finally go and get the co2 :icon_mrgr:icon_mrgr:icon_mrgr

Its all hooked up and running smoothly (to a degree) plants are beginning to pearl :icon_bigg:icon_bigg:icon_bigg:icon_bigg:icon_bigg:icon_bigg So excited about that :icon_bigg:icon_bigg:icon_bigg:icon_bigg

I have a problem with the dissolution rate though... I assumed that as I have installed a reactor that I wold get 100% dissolution...

I am seeing bubbles come out of the return pipe back into the tank.
Have I stuffed up some where????


----------



## JKS (Aug 10, 2013)

Ok so I am currently being over run by hair algae or spirogyra algae oh and a bit of BBA to top things off!!!!!!!!!!! :icon_evil:icon_evil:icon_evil:frown: I removed as much as possible..
So I bombed it with H202 this afternoon... tiny bubbles everywhere!!!!! It looked a bit like HC when you see it pearl!!

I have also reduced the lighting to 50%, I did have them running on 70%... I am not sure if I am doing the right thing by decreasing the lights and increasing the co2?? Suggestions anyone or do I need to make my light brighter??? I have read so many different stories I don't know what to believe.


----------



## JKS (Aug 10, 2013)

I have done a bit of a re-scape



















I need to add a few more plants, just trying to figure out what exactly


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Are you dosing any ferts?

Sent from the Great Beyond.....


----------



## laurenjane (Sep 1, 2013)

Looks great!! I'm in Australia too (yah!)


----------



## JKS (Aug 10, 2013)

cableguy69846 said:


> Are you dosing any ferts?
> 
> Sent from the Great Beyond.....


Sorry for the late reply..

Yes I am dosing what they call here in Australia Dino Pee lol.



> Looks great!! I'm in Australia too (yah!)


Yah another Aussie


----------



## frenchie1001 (Jun 23, 2013)

How is that Dino pee stuff? Came across it the other day and seems easier than EI and cheaper than seachem!


Also from aus


----------



## JKS (Aug 10, 2013)

frenchie1001 said:


> How is that Dino pee stuff? Came across it the other day and seems easier than EI and cheaper than seachem!
> 
> 
> Also from aus


I can't complain from it at all, my plants seem to be going great, well the ones that aren't suffering from BBA..

I can't seem to get my head around EI dosing no matter how much reading I do. I think (well from what I have read) that I will need to some how add extra iron for the red plants but the dino pee seems to be a great all round fert. If you are looking for a liquid co2 use his dino spit.

Dave is a very knowledgeable guy about many plants/fish and ferts. I also use the dino dung with great success for my lawn area and the heavy root feeders as I am using sand as the substrate.
I wouldn't use something that hasn't been tried and tested by many people, Dave has many followers  I am one 

I am thinking about getting some spit for the BBA that I am battling, I could spend a fortune with that man but sadly the purse strings wont allow.


----------



## JKS (Aug 10, 2013)

Some quick shots


----------



## JKS (Aug 10, 2013)

I have some blyxa, Syngonanthus sp Belem and some Hydrocoytle tripartite turning up in the next day or two.
Has any one got any suggestions on where to put them???
I'm leaning towards putting the Blxya at the front on the right hand side. I just don't know what to do with the others


----------



## Texan78 (Nov 17, 2013)

Those LEDs are absolutely incredible. I love the color saturation it provides. How are you controlling them?


----------



## JKS (Aug 10, 2013)

Hi Texan78

They actually came with a controller. You wire your lights into strings and then each string can be controlled individually. I can set the intensity of the light on each string and also when/what time they turn on or off. They gradually turn on/off over a half hour period. 
If there is anything else you want to know, just ask


----------



## limz_777 (Jun 29, 2005)

what tool did you use to make the circle for the lens


----------



## JKS (Aug 10, 2013)

I am pretty sure he used a little circular hole saw or a drimell.


----------



## DillZPickleZ (Nov 3, 2013)

Looking great, Lemons are beauties. Didn't have time to read everything, is that just plain sand or is it enriched substrate. I know you added clay but i'm surprised by the growth with the sand


----------



## JKS (Aug 10, 2013)

It just sand and clay


----------



## JKS (Aug 10, 2013)

Please excuse the right hand side lights. I have managed to lose both strings of white LED's I will be getting it fixed next week.

Not great pics but more plants.


----------



## JKS (Aug 10, 2013)

Just in case any one is reading I have got my EI dry ferts and I will finally start dosing those next week so it will be interesting to see how the growth rate changes.


----------

